# Forums-Stammtisch in Hamburg/Schleswig Holstein



## diabolo150973 (2 Februar 2010)

Ich mache mir heute Abend ein Bier auf!!!

Ob es möglich wäre "hier oben" auch mal sowas auf die Beine zu stellen?

Und lieber Schneegott:

LECK MICH AM ARSCH!!!


Schönen Abend noch,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 Februar 2010)

Ich war jetzt wochenlang in Lübeck und hatte das auch kundgetan.... gemeldet hat sich niemand ......


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Februar 2010)

Bei dem Wetter ist es hier wahrscheinlich eh schlecht... Morgen fallen schon wieder die Schulen aus


----------



## Matze001 (2 Februar 2010)

Ich als Hannovervaner könnte mich bei passendem Wetter, passender Zeit und Laune nach HH "hochquälen".

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Kieler (2 Februar 2010)

Ich wäre natürlich dabei ...


----------



## Perfektionist (2 Februar 2010)

Ja, das glaub ich ja nicht!!!!
sitze grad hier in Wittenburg, denk mir - na, nicht wirklich weit von HH (von Stuttgart aus betrachtet), den gleichen Schneegott vor der Tür ...

Tja, wäre der Schneegott nicht (und noch ein wenig früher am Abend), es hätte fast klappen können ...

Morgen um etwa 19:00Uhr hab ich voraussichtlich Feierabend und ein Fahrzeug - kann daraus was werden? (Scheisse, kein Navi - müsste mich mit Atlas in HH zum Ziel quälen - ja, ich geb zu, früher gings auch ohne Navi ...)

Ich schau mal, ob ich morgen auf der Baustelle online sein kann ...


----------



## Kieler (2 Februar 2010)

Wenn morgen das gleiche Wetter wie heute ist, würde ich nicht mal von Kiel nach Hamburg fahren. Auch nicht für ein nettes Bier mit Euch.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (2 Februar 2010)

Oooooooooooh, ein Stammtisch in der alten Heimat 

Das wär glatt 'n Grund, es anders herum zu machen wie Helmut, Marlob und Lipperlandstern,
sprich: Süden kommt in den Norden... :sm24:

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald,

Gundula


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Februar 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Oooooooooooh, ein Stammtisch in der alten Heimat
> 
> Das wär glatt 'n Grund, es anders herum zu machen wie Helmut, Marlob und Lipperlandstern,
> sprich: Süden kommt in den Norden... :sm24:
> ...



Wir im Süden bekommen  auch keine Panik, wenn mal 2,5 Flocken Schnee auf der Strasse liegen


----------



## Approx (3 Februar 2010)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wir im Süden bekommen auch keine Panik, wenn mal 2,5 Flocken Schnee auf der Strasse liegen


 
Ihr aus dem Süden seid so'n Scheiß auch gewöhnt. Hier bei uns im flachen Land herrscht noch "Geiz-ist-geil-ich-brauch-keine-Winterreifen-Mentalität". Und ich steh' mit meinen Conti-WinterContact-Super-Testsieger hinter den ganzen Mützen die den Arsch nicht von der Stelle kriegen. Dazu kommt noch Folgendes: SALZ ALLE!!
Ich kann gar nicht so viel Essen, wie ich kotzen möchte...
:sb7::sb6::sm12:
Gruß Approx


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Februar 2010)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> Oooooooooooh, ein Stammtisch in der alten Heimat
> 
> Das wär glatt 'n Grund, es anders herum zu machen wie Helmut, Marlob und Lipperlandstern,
> sprich: Süden kommt in den Norden... :sm24:
> ...




Du darfst nur dann kommen, wenn Du "Mafiatorte" mitbringst!!!
Würd' mich freuen...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## pjoddi (3 Februar 2010)

*oh ja...*

Ein Stammtisch im Norden 

Das wäre doch mal was...
Bin ja schon erstaunt, das es hier im Norden scheinbar doch den einen oder anderen Programmierer gibt, im Süden unserer Republik stolpert man ja schon eher über einen...


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Februar 2010)

pjoddi schrieb:


> ...den einen oder anderen Programmierer...



"Programmierer" wäre in meinem Fall übertrieben



> ...im Süden unserer Republik stolpert man ja schon eher über einen...


Ich glaube, die treten sich da gegenseitig die Füße platt. Die können ihre Treffen schon fast bei Aldi an der Kassenschlange abhalten, so dicht, wie die da wohnen. Ich befürchte, die kennen unsere Gegend nur von der Durchreise nach Dänemark in den Urlaub .


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, die kennen unsere Gegend nur von der Durchreise nach Dänemark in den Urlaub .



Ne, ne ich war da auch schon als Entwicklungshelfer tätig


----------



## Perfektionist (3 Februar 2010)

na, gibt hier wohl keine kurzentschlossenen ...

Also werd ich heut abend dieser großen Gemeinschaft wieder vom Hotelzimmer aus beitreten ...


----------



## Eliza (5 Februar 2010)

etwas spät, aber immerhin: falls ich es irgendwann mal schaffe aus china rauszukommen, würde ich auch nach HH kommen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (5 Februar 2010)

Wieso zu spät?

Es war doch erstmal nur eine Nachfrage... wenn es Leute gibt, die da Bock drauf haben, dann könnte man sich drum kümmern! Hamburg wäre warscheinlich ideal, aber ist dir bewusst, dass die Herbertstraße für Frauen gesperrt ist?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...  aber ist dir bewusst, dass die Herbertstraße für Frauen gesperrt ist?



Was heißt hier gesperrt? 
Für die gibt es  halt einen anderen Eingang ... :shock:


----------



## Eliza (6 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wieso zu spät?
> 
> Hamburg wäre warscheinlich ideal, aber ist dir bewusst, dass die Herbertstraße für Frauen gesperrt ist?
> 
> ...



mist, hatte vergessen, dass man da ja mit hormongesteuerten objekten unterwegs ist...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wieso zu spät?
> 
> Es war doch erstmal nur eine Nachfrage... wenn es Leute gibt, die da Bock drauf haben, dann könnte man sich drum kümmern! Hamburg wäre warscheinlich ideal, aber ist dir bewusst, dass die Herbertstraße für Frauen gesperrt ist?
> 
> ...




man man man ... Hamburg besteht doch nicht nur aus St.Pauli!!!!!!!


----------



## RMA (6 Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch ein bischen spät daran, aber ich hätte sicherlich auch Interesse wenn es hier oben im Norden einen Stammtisch geben sollte.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> man man man ... Hamburg besteht doch nicht nur aus St.Pauli!!!!!!!




Ach ja, sorry... stimmt...

Ich hatte den Steindamm und die Süderstraße vergessen *ROFL*

Nein, nein!!! Ich denke, es wird eine normale gesellige Runde. Und wenn der Pegel bei allen stimmt, gehen die "Fachgespräche" los. 

Schön, dass sich überhaupt welche melden und Interresse zeigen!!!
Mal sehen, wann es losgehen könnte.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Kieler (6 Februar 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal klären, wo im Norden alle den so sitzen. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt das "verruchte" Hamburg sein. Vielleicht gibt es auch einen anderen Punkt in der norddeutschen Tiefebene.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Also ich sitze hier ca. 20km nördlich von HH...


----------



## Kieler (6 Februar 2010)

Also ich komme aus Kiel, also ca. 90 KM nördlich von HH. Die Richtung stimmt schon mal.


----------



## der_iwan (6 Februar 2010)

Ich treibe mich am südlichen Stadtrand von Hamburg herum.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Das zieht den Aktionsradius wieder etwas nach unten. Selbstverständlich sollen sich die Niedersachsen und Bremer auch angesprochen fühlen...
Ich hätte auch nichts gegen ein oder zwei Schwarzwälder! Wir müssen mal abwarten, wer sich noch so zu Wort meldet und dann einen Kompromiss aus Zeit und Ort finden.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## eYe (6 Februar 2010)

Hamburg Schnelsen, aber ist wohl schon zu spät wah? ^^


----------



## Kieler (6 Februar 2010)

eYe schrieb:


> Hamburg Schnelsen, aber ist wohl schon zu spät wah? ^^



Nein, wieso ? Wir sind doch noch in der Selbstfindungsphase.


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2010)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ob es möglich wäre "hier oben" auch mal sowas auf die Beine zu stellen?


Kann es sein das Euch nur einer fehlt der das organisiert?
An den Teilnehmern sollte es ja nicht scheitern.



Matze001 schrieb:


> Ich als Hannovervaner könnte mich bei passendem Wetter, passender Zeit und Laune nach HH "hochquälen".


 


pjoddi schrieb:


> Ein Stammtisch im Norden
> Das wäre doch mal was...


 


RMA schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein bischen spät daran, aber ich hätte sicherlich auch Interesse wenn es hier oben im Norden einen Stammtisch geben sollte.


 


diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Also ich sitze hier ca. 20km nördlich von HH...


 


Kieler schrieb:


> Also ich komme aus Kiel, also ca. 90 KM nördlich von HH. Die Richtung stimmt schon mal.


 


der_iwan schrieb:


> Ich treibe mich am südlichen Stadtrand von Hamburg herum.


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil würde noch auf Eliza warten, wenn sie denn wirklich will und wieder zu Hause ist... Wenn ich dann wirklich weiss, wieviele wirklich kommen würden, könnte ich mich drum kümmern! Ich schätze Hamburg wäre wirklich am Zentralsten (gibt es das Wort???)


----------



## Matze001 (6 Februar 2010)

Man kann es doch recht einfach rausfinden.
Jeder schreibt hier seinen Ort rein, und jmd. macht sich die Mühe sich Gedanken zu machen wo ein geeigneter Ort wäre.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## der_iwan (6 Februar 2010)

*Dann melde ich mich mal*

Ich wäre, wenn es zeitlich passt, dabei


----------



## Eliza (7 Februar 2010)

also ich "darf" in einer woche wieder nach hause und würde auch nach hamburg kommen. und wer wo zu hause ist, sollte sich doch mit unserem googlemap rausfinden lassen, wenn sich denn da mal alle eingetragen haben.


----------



## Kieler (7 Februar 2010)

Eliza schrieb:


> also ich "darf" in einer woche wieder nach hause und würde auch nach hamburg kommen. und wer wo zu hause ist, sollte sich doch mit unserem googlemap rausfinden lassen, wenn sich denn da mal alle eingetragen haben.



Ja, dass ist natürlich nahe liegend. Es gibt doch einige im Großraum Hamburg.


----------



## RMA (7 Februar 2010)

Ich sitze ca. 10 km südlich von Itzehoe, also fast mittig in Schleswig-Holstein, aber Hamburg wäre auch kein Problem.

Ich muss mich wieder erkündigen wie das geht mit dem Eintrag in Google maps. Ich hab's bis jetzt nicht getan weil ich ständig unterwegs war mit meinen Projekten. Aber in zwei Monaten schickt mich mein (bislang) netter Arbeitgeber in die Rente (nur weil ich 65 werde - find ich unverschämt!) und werde künftige Projekte als freier Mitarbeiter machen müssen. Dann werde ich sicherlich etwas mehr Zeit zu Hause verbringen (als mir lieb ist, wenn ich nicht einige Projekte für die Zwischenzeiten auftreiben kann!).


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2010)

RMA schrieb:


> Aber in zwei Monaten schickt mich mein (bislang) netter Arbeitgeber in die Rente (nur weil ich 65 werde - find ich unverschämt!) und werde künftige Projekte als freier Mitarbeiter machen müssen. Dann werde ich sicherlich etwas mehr Zeit zu Hause verbringen (als mir lieb ist, wenn ich nicht einige Projekte für die Zwischenzeiten auftreiben kann!).


Respekt!
Einer der nicht genug bekommt. 
Aber lass mal ruhig die jungen ran.


----------

